# New TC-p55ST50 missing pedestal assembly screws



## andy02m (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello everyone. I took delivery of my new TC-p55ST50 tv today and just could not wait to get it out of the box. But, almost immediately, I ran into a terrible, and for the last several hours, beyond frustrating problems. 


The TV requires some assembly - namely the "pedestial" it sits on needs to be screwed together...and then the tv screwed into the pedestal. Now, despite my best efforts, I cannot find any of the alleged included screws. (Talk about going crazy)

Anyhow, I placed a call to panasoinc's customer service.,...but I don't have any hope of a quick turnaround. ...So now I come to you, and hope that someone out there can give me some insight on where I can find some replacement screws and buy them myself, rather than waiting for them


After discovering the issue, I immediately ran to Homedepot in the hopes of finding the proper screw, but much to my dismal, they don't stock metric screws. Which, is what brings me to you guys.


can anyone tell me where/how i can find a XYN4+F10FNK screw and a XYN5+f16FN screw?


Thanks much,

Andy


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi andy02M


What you could do is create your own threaded bolts with a tap & dye set by the thread pitch of the bolts needed.


----------

